# can you help me with marklin starter kit with MFX decoder?



## cactustrain (Oct 10, 2013)

i bought the marklin "fire dept digital starter kit", connected it up & have never been able to run a train. the loco has flashing lights when positioned on track, mobile controller menu etc appears on screen but i cannot get the loco to move??? ive tried every option etc i can find in menu & have even reset the mobile controller a cpl of times & started process again... but still no good. does anyone have any ideas for me please?


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi. I assume you have a Handbook but in case you have not here is a link.

http://medienpdb.maerklin.de/product_files/1/pdf/29755_betrieb.pdf

I do not have this set but I have others with the 6021 and 60652 controllers so may be able to help if the manual does not.

From my experience the Marklin system can be difficult to use and understand so good luck but if you have lights on the loco then you are part way there.

It may just be a case of selecting the correct part number (Loco) in the controller database and then it should ( hopefully ) work.

Regards


----------

